# Ashtabula Derby Jan 8th



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Who: Barnes County Wildlife Federation/22cd Annual Ice Fishing Derby
Where: Sibley, ND
When: Jan 8th,'05--12 noon to 4:00pm
Questions? call Greg Enstad @701-840-2027

*$1800 total guarenteed*
1st, 2cd, 3rd place perch, walleye, northern
Entry Fees $10 per person per hole-4 max
Entry drawing 1st-$300, 2cd-$200, 3rd-$100
Drive on, set up, return to shore parking, no vehicles on ice after 11:30

5th, 7th, 9th, 11th, &13th fish registered will recieve an ice fishing rod and reel combo.
NO glass containers :beer:


----------

